# Thoughts on Devoe paint/s



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

My local BM store started carrying Devoe Paints. The owner asked me to try Devow, Regancy, supposed to be their "top of the line", on a (a green, rust colored red and a "standard tan). 
Red covered well and the grean was better....weird thing was the tan didn't brush or roll very well. It was as if the more colorent was added the better and easier the paint was to work with. However the satin sheen, we great! Just a bit of a sheen at just the "right" angle.

Odor- smell was like I was painting back in the 80's....hahahaha

Any thoughts or experiences would be great.

Just not sure it is worth the $30 a gallon. I am more interested in how "washable" it is. I like to put a product in res. repaints that people/family's will be happy with who acutally "live" in their homes.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've said it before and ill say it again. BM Ben. Great product, low VOC, acrylic colorants, great workability, and eggshell is around $30. Bang for the Buck, its a home run IMO


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I've said it before and ill say it again. BM Ben. Great product, low VOC, acrylic colorants, great workability, and eggshell is around $30. Bang for the Buck, its a home run IMO


I like that stuff also! Sometimes I don't mind trying something else on little jobs just to try it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ezpaintks said:


> I like that stuff also! Sometimes I don't mind trying something else on little jobs just to try it.


I agree, if you don't try it you're just taking someone else's word for it. My house has a little bit of everything. Different products in just about every room  I have to try it. I can't answer questions in the shop if I have no experience. Then again, what I like about a product, someone else may not like. That's why there's so many!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd like to hear more about the Devoe line, my rep wants me to try the Wonderpure I talked about in another thread, among others.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> I'd like to hear more about the Devoe line, my rep wants me to try the Wonderpure I talked about in another thread, among others.


Devoe is ICI. I have no idea if the product are just crossovers from the ICI brand, or are totally different. Its so hard to say these days. Most company's have parent company's and either re-label products, or share technology. Some products they do keep exclusive to a particular brand. Like SW and P&L. Duration is exclusive to SW, and Porcelain is exclusive to P&L. Many of the other products are shared.


I'm curious if Wonderpure is exclusive to Devoe, or if its available through another ICI brand?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Glidden Lifemaster and Devoes Wonder Pure IMO is the same. Check MSDS/PDS
It all add's up. Thanks NC good question


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

All I can say about Devoe is that the Wonder Tones line is good paint for $18 dollars, then again you get what you pay for .


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I've said it before and ill say it again. BM Ben. Great product, low VOC, acrylic colorants, great workability, and eggshell is around $30. Bang for the Buck, its a home run IMO


I couldn't agree more. I've been using ben on a few jobs lately with outstanding results. It's almost impossible to get roller marks. The stuff barely smells going on and after a day there's no smell at all. It dries to the touch a bit quick (10 mins) and I've done brown over pink that completely covered in two coats. 

Although you guys might consider it a tad expensive for ceiling paint, I've used ben eg white and covered great with one coat. The stuff looks sharp and goes on great, especially for $30ish a gal.


----------



## Mark22 (Feb 7, 2011)

The Devoe Regency is a premium grade product- low VOC (less than 50 g/L), easy application, great coverage, washability, like many premiums. Wonder Tones is classified as a "better" product, and works very well for a lower price. Wonder Pure is a 100% acrylic no-VOC product, although you add some VOC when /if it is tinted. As stated by NC, most manufacturers market formulas under different labels. I hope that this helps.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I will vouch for Devoe. Good stuff.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Used extensively both DevFlex QD and DevFlex HP semi-gloss on trim and doors, great gloss hold out, stick, sheen and durability. Easy to apply but wants to run on ya but it awesome stuff. When applied at proper millage, patch flashing is a non-issue in a one coat application over pre-primed MDF.


----------



## vandy (Apr 22, 2010)

that's what I like to hear JP.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vandy said:


> that's what I like to hear JP.


The DevFlex is one of those paints that has advantages outweighing its disadvantages like easy to run and sag. Think I'm kidding? 

Don't let it scare you.  just take it as a warning. A bit of practice will get you candy coating in no time.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Kudos for posting in all honesty JP. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Kudos for posting in all honesty JP. :thumbsup:


Well thats not of my doing but i have plenty of experience running devflex. Only way to find out right? I'll take any product new to me and find that point when its ready to give then take a measurement and try to get comfortable by what it looks like applied at that thickness. 

No question devflex is one of the most challenging to spray for me. Working with a PC now who likes to stay on the thin side when spraying. He does two thin coats which together is less than one I would candy coat. DevFlex doesn't like cold temps. You may have seen a post of mine with a can of DevFlex on a burner to warm it up. It's best to make sure the paint is not cold when applied. 

DevFlex tends to run more easily on preprimed metal doors or fiberglass, PVC and even over itself. I shoot those doors with a lighter coat.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

My rep talked to the Devoe rep:

In regards to the smell,



> I spoke to my rep from Devoe about your situation. He told me of a training seminar he went to recently. They took a cross section of customers and had them come to a training meeting. It was held in a conference room with one of those accordian curtain dividers in it. They had the group sit on one side with the curtain open almost half way but situated so that they could not see on the other side. At the end of the meeting they were asked for any comments about the meeting. They then opened the curtain all the way to show them that they had been painting the walls on the other side with Wonder Pure (using regular colorant) during the whole meeting and no one there had even noticed an odor or was aware of it. He said it was pretty impressive.


As far as the No VOC,



> I am attaching an msds sheet for the current colorant that only shows the voc level to be 1 or 2 per gallon depending on color.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Well thats not of my doing but i have plenty of experience running devflex. Only way to find out right? I'll take any product new to me and find that point when its ready to give then take a measurement and try to get comfortable by what it looks like applied at that thickness.
> 
> No question devflex is one of the most challenging to spray for me. Working with a PC now who likes to stay on the thin side when spraying. He does two thin coats which together is less than one I would candy coat. DevFlex doesn't like cold temps. You may have seen a post of mine with a can of DevFlex on a burner to warm it up. It's best to make sure the paint is not cold when applied.
> 
> DevFlex tends to run more easily on preprimed metal doors or fiberglass, PVC and even over itself. I shoot those doors with a lighter coat.


Heat it up? lol

There's no way I'm going to go through that much effort with a line of paint!....AND it runs AND is difficult {challenging] to apply?

I'll pass,thank you..There are too many finishes that can be applied right out of the gallon with little effort and look like glass afterwards.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> Heat it up? lol
> 
> There's no way I'm going to go through that much effort with a line of paint!....AND it runs AND is difficult {challenging] to apply?
> 
> I'll pass,thank you..There are too many finishes that can be applied right out of the gallon with little effort and look like glass afterwards.


Not everyone has the advantage of keeping their paints stored at optimum temps no matter what brand it is. Heating up paints rather than waiting for hours for them to acclimate is just an option. No paint likes cold.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

One of the main factors of me not trying the Devoe line, was the location of the one remaining store in our area. SW has eight. Time on the road for picking up materials from a single location, just didn't seem very cost effective to me.

Paint store #'s in my area:

SW = 8
ICI(?) = 1
BM = 1 - not counting Ace Hardwares
Kwal = 3
Diamond Vogel = 4
PPG = 3

A few Mom & Pops = 3


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Not everyone has the advantage of keeping their paints stored at optimum temps no matter what brand it is. Heating up paints rather than waiting for hours for them to acclimate is just an option. No paint likes cold.


 
Cold paint?...I usually pick up the paint in the AM from the paint store where it's kept at room temperature...Are you in a northern climate where you store your paint in a cold garage or unheated shop?

One could also thin the paint 10% with hot water if you are concerned with "cold" paint.

What do you use a hot plate?


----------

